
Heat and drought turned Australia into a tinderbox - hug
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-02-19/australia-bushfires-how-heat-and-drought-created-a-tinderbox/11976134
======
collypops
Thanks for posting this! Our team produced the story, and I also developed the
story format and scroll-based visuals.

This required more code for gathering/processing than for the presentational
aspects, but I enjoyed learning heaps about satellite imaging and fire
front/burn scar visualisation in the process of pulling everything together.

I'm happy to answer any questions about it, or point you in the direction of
sources/people know far more than I do.

